# What's the second wood?



## CSue (Oct 8, 2009)

I finally made a couple of those "Click pens" from LauLauWoods.

First is Cocobolo and the second, well, you tell me.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 9, 2009)

Very Nice! If the colors on my monitor are accurate, I would guess Canarywood. ( A light yellow straw color with a redish grain.)  After seeing the a couple lower posts I went and looked at my tulip wood and would have to say if its not yellow like canary wood, its probably my tulip wood.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 9, 2009)

looks like tulip wood to me...got a ton of it that looks real close...


----------



## broitblat (Oct 9, 2009)

I second the tulipwood idea...

  -Barry


----------



## Fred (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm out on a 'branch' - no limb for me -and am going to venture Box Elder as my entry!


----------



## simomatra (Oct 9, 2009)

Tulip wood for me or oak from a red wine stave.


----------



## darcisowers (Oct 9, 2009)

looks like box elder to me, too.


----------



## sefali (Oct 9, 2009)

Another vote for tulipwood.


----------



## junosdad (Oct 9, 2009)

*Fm here...*

it looks like tulip wood.  

That said, I have some madrona that has reddish streaks like that.

More likely the former.

Sam


----------



## mrburls (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure does look like tulipwood to me. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## talbot (Oct 9, 2009)

I turned some Bubinga recently that looked very similar to your second pen.
regards, Bill


----------



## PenPal (Oct 9, 2009)

*Two Pens*

I have turned many pens from Carob that match the second pen.

Regards Peter.


----------



## artme (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, nice blanks.@nd could be tulipwood.

Like that piece of Cocobolo. Nib end looks as if it's slightly under turned.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like tulipwood to me too!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 9, 2009)

If it had a sweet smell while turning it, and a oily feel similar to the cocolobo, then almost definitely Tulipwood as they are both members of the Rosewood Family (Dalbergia)


----------



## THarvey (Oct 9, 2009)

I have both Canarywood and Tulipwood in my bins that look similar to your picture.

Tulipwood has a tighter grain fibre than the Canarywood.  It is hard to see the tightness in the picture.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 9, 2009)

I would guess tulipwood as well.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice wood . Pretty pens !


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 9, 2009)

If I had to guess, I would agree with the Tulip bunch.  Nice looking pens though.


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tulipwood


----------



## Mac (Oct 9, 2009)

I think tulipwood also. looks like the one I did out of tulip.


----------



## rpearson (Oct 9, 2009)

Great looking pens.  Absolutely agree with tulip wood!:wink:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice Pens! I agree with it being Tulip.

Robin


----------



## CSue (Oct 9, 2009)

THarvey said:


> I have both Canarywood and Tulipwood in my bins that look similar to your picture.
> 
> Tulipwood has a tighter grain fibre than the Canarywood. It is hard to see the tightness in the picture.


 
You betcha!  

And I would have been with all you "tulipwood" people had I not purchased the wood myself.  (Ha!)

It is Canarywood!  

It has a sweeter smell that Tulipwood, actually.  The grain fibre is not as dense, the wood has much less weight.  But - except for that good eye that caught the yellow coloring - another key difference - it appears like Tulipwood.

I have searched long and hard for this quality of Canarywood.  And I'm giving this pen to the gentleman who led me to it.

JohnU and THarvey, if you want a piece, pm me.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 9, 2009)

CSue said:


> You betcha!
> 
> And I would have been with all you "tulipwood" people had I not purchased the wood myself.  (Ha!)
> 
> ...



LOL,  CSue, I was just goint to offer you a piece of both so you could see what best matches your pen.  I appreciate your offer, but Ive had a large board of it for the past year Im still trying to use up. (lol)       thank you.


----------



## bad (Oct 9, 2009)

I have both Canarywood and Tulipwood. It looks like Canarywood to me.


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 9, 2009)

Tulipwood for sure.

John


----------



## bad (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, I just went and compared the two pens. The Canarywood has more of a brown colour to it with a red grain. The Tulipwood has more of a yellow colour and a red grain. With that said, I have to change my vote to Tulipwood.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 9, 2009)

Sue, I'll take your word for it, but that looks exactly like the Tulip I have in my shop, My canary is more brownish.


----------



## TheBizDoc (Oct 9, 2009)

Tulipwood for sure.  Love the long grain and simple lines.  Nice work, Cathy Sue!


----------



## JohnU (Oct 9, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Sue, I'll take your word for it, but that looks exactly like the Tulip I have in my shop, My canary is more brownish.



I have found that Canary wood will turn darker over time.  It comes out real nice and bright inside but unfortunately like cocobolo or Osage it will darken with time.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 10, 2009)

Cathy I know you now have the answer but it does look like a piece of Australian Soapwood that I purchased from an IAP member in a Australian woods offer.

Those are two beautiful click pens by the way!


----------



## CSue (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, ya'all, here is a photo I just took of my piece of Tulipwood on the left and the larger piece of Canarywood on the right. The dark lines in the canarywood appear to be a brownish red. This is the first piece of canarywood I've seen to have so much red grain lending to the appearance of Tulipwood when finished. This remaining piece is 2"x8" and the strong red grain is throughout lengthwise. For me, its one of the most remarkable pieces of canarywood I've ever seen. As it ages, it will reveal many shades of yellow, deeper red and maybe some shade of purple off the red grain. 

Thank for checking out my "teaser."

And I'm glad you like the pens. I guess now I need to make a Tulipwood Click Pen.:redface:

JohnU, I've found canarywood's colors stay more vibrant if its treated to sunlight every once in a while just like Purpleheart.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks CSue, I'll make a note of that and give it a try.


----------

